# Do you have long Hair and work around moving parts



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I study chemical engineering at university and we have labs, which often involve moving parts - stirred tanks, centrifugal pumps, gas rigs, boilers, distillation columns, all kinds of things. I always, always tie my hair back before the lab xD


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

came to revisit the post and saw the dreaded RedX
so I went to look up the picture again copied shortcut
to try again and I must have scarred it because the pic was
there this time. LOL

anyway this link will take you to a bunch of military wrecks accidents
plus just some funny pictures , such as Why Women Live Longer
and Yep, A Woman Driver. bottom right in the lists.

www.oopslists.com have fun


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i work in a hospital so my hair stayes up....all the time. people do not reconize me with my hair down hehehe...i may just cut it off:roll:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

cut off your hair, nononon.

you'll be bald like me, LOL

but that one half human bald female science officer on
star trek was hot.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hair is over rated anyway!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> hair is over rated anyway!


Ditto to that quote...lol

My hair NEVER does what I try to do to it. I used to have pretty long hair but then i chopped it to between chin/shoulder length. I have to wear my hair up in a hairnet at work at times and it was a frizzy mess byt the end of the day (well it still is a mess...just not as bad)


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Ditto to that quote...lol
> 
> My hair NEVER does what I try to do to it. I used to have pretty long hair but then i chopped it to between chin/shoulder length. I have to wear my hair up in a hairnet at work at times and it was a frizzy mess byt the end of the day (well it still is a mess...just not as bad)


I don't know about your boyfriend, but most guys like longer hair.
it is fun to be able to run your fingers through it, and even to brush
it out for you.:wink:



tbenitez said:


> hair is over rated anyway!


only if you don't have any.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i have it...its overrated..its one more thing that i cam complain about when we are trying to go out or something...i do not want to be bald but i would like a cute short hair cut....but i am the devils advocate too i have been trying to let my hair grow for a little while no and i only have a few more inches to go and i will be satisifed...i am a woman though


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

None of the links or pictures will work for me


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I put in one to many 's. Sorry bout that.

www.oopslist.com this should work.


the picture in my original post was titled
Hair today gone tomorrow. they are listed
in alphabeticial order.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> I don't know about your boyfriend, but most guys like longer hair.
> it is fun to be able to run your fingers through it, and even to brush
> it out for you.:wink:


he never touched my hair when it was longer, so off it went..and he never complained. I had some other guy friends that it shocked though....oh well


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sure your hair looks good long or short.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ dont know if that was directed at me or Angel_Leaguer, but thank you....ok i just needed a compliment...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

* Both of you*


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you that made my day! oh by the way i love your signature!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

you are welcome

the siggy , Thanks took it from a 
woman vs man joke. 

we men are outnumbered here , so I 
figured better not make waves. LOL

I don't want the woman folks chanting

HACK EM OFF, HACK EM OFF, :shock:


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm a professional flutist, so my hair is always pulled back so it doesn't get stuck in my unusually long hair (ouch!!) But I'm not gonna cut it. =)


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

FlutingRider said:


> I'm a professional flutist, so my hair is always pulled back so it doesn't get stuck in my unusually long hair (ouch!!) But I'm not gonna cut it. =)


 
do you play in a band?


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I love women with longer hair! 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> I love women with longer hair!
> 
> Regards


 
Ok, Jenanzeb, quit flirting. :lol:


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Hair? You mean as on your head?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

here is the orignial pic I posted. the dreaded RedX showed up in the original.


----------

